# 4 day old pigeon



## 4baiers (Aug 14, 2009)

A few weeks ago we stayed at a hotel that was going to destroy a nest and 2 day old egg. Brought the egg home, made an incubator and much to our suprise it hatched. Today is day 4 and he is VERY active and wants to eat almost all the time. I have read not to feed him until his crop is empty and I'm not sure how to tell if it is completely empty. If anyone has any pictures, it would be helpful or any other suggestions beyond the basics. From day one he attacked the food so we are able to feed him from a tube on the end of a syringe. We have a heating pad that keeps his bed at 90-92 degrees. I am just worried he is not getting enough food! Also, does he need water? I have been giving him a little bit at the end of his feedings.
Rochelle


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

What are you feeding the baby? It depends on what the baby is getting fed weather it needs water or not. If your not feeding him kaytee bird formula please do so. It provides the proper nutrients needed for its growth. You know when the crop is empty by feeling it. its the sack like thing on the babies neck. The picture you provided looks like its full. You feel for what ever your feeding it. Sometimes it will look full cause of oxygen from the syringe. Please keep us updated.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Rochelle and welcome to Pigeon-Talk! That's pretty darned impressive that you managed to incubate the egg and are raising the baby! Very well done! 

Please do post back the info that Robert asked about, and we can take things from there.

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes, it is impressive. I'm in Portland and if you want me to talk you through the process of raising a baby Pigeon, I've a ton of experience and I'd be delighted to answer questions.
503-957-8505


----------



## 4baiers (Aug 14, 2009)

We are feeding him Kaytee mixed 1 part to 2 parts water. Wow today he is really vocal!


----------



## 4baiers (Aug 14, 2009)

Thank you, I'm sure I will be calling you at some point. Any idea how long I feed him Kaytee? In the best interest of the bird, I would love to find someone who could integrate him into a life with other pigeons. Let me know if you have any suggestions.
Rochelle


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pigeons grow up very quickly and by the time he is 3 weeks old, you can try to interest him in seeds. This bird is going to be tame and human identified rather than Pigeon identified and so releasing into a flock of feral Pigeons is out of the question. ...intigrating into a flock in a loft easier but still stressful for a bird that only knows humans.
Pigeons are very smart, they mate for life and they live one heck of a long time...can live 20 years or longer. Pigeon parents are very devoted to thier babies. The teach them how to fit into the flock, show them what food is and what is dangerous. This little guy you are bring up is in a limbo of sorts.
Rochelle, where in Oregon are you located? I may know of someone that would be delighted to take your baby as a companion for for himself and another Pigeon that cannot be released.


----------



## 4baiers (Aug 14, 2009)

We live in Beaverton and work in Portland. I would be very happy if at some point baby pigeon (our boys named Ted) could be with another pigeon and with someone who can offer a life long commitment to his well being. We are capable ourselves, but are very busy with running a business and raising two boys.
Thanks for your feedback, it is really appreciated!
Rochelle


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

This is a helpful web page...

http://www.pigeon-aid.pigeon.net/feeding.htm

Raising a baby Pigeon is much different from raising other baby birds. Keeping the baby warm is critical and as a baby it is impossible for them to regulate their own body heat. Normal temp for a Pigeon is 106 and for the first 7 days, the parents take turns keeping the babies warm.
If the baby isn't warm enough, the food becomes stagnant in the crop, bacteria can set in and the baby most often dies. With other baby birds, the food moves through the system quickly and the parent birds are busy feeding all day long form sun up to sun down...with Pigeon/Doves the parents feed a larger amount, in the form of a formula and less frequently. I do think you are capable, it's just so different and these first few days are critical and so I'd rather explain even if you do know these things.


----------



## 4baiers (Aug 14, 2009)

Keeping his bed tempurature 90-92 degrees, is that warm enough?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

No...I don't think it is.


----------

